# No weight loss!! dont know why



## JP2000 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi All,

stats, 32yrs old, 5,5ft 13.2 stone

im currently on a cutting cycle of 400mg TEST 400 triumph labs, 400mg of MAST E 200 triumph labs and T3 2 x 50mcg dimension labs.

Im sticking to a strict diet - protein cereal - roughly 400kcal, soup for lunch 250kcal, banana 130 kcal, dinner usually lean meat and veg or pasta, rice, some times we have pudding im guessing no more then 700kcal. I drink a lot of diet coke and coffee no sugar

on a saturday i have a cheat day normally mc donalds for lunch and indian/ chinese for dinner.

i work out between 3-4 times a week - no cardio tho as have a home gym so bench and weights but hoping the low calories wouldnt need to

So i can tell im putting on muscle as top are getting tighter and trousers/jeans arnt getting tighter which leaves me to believe im not putting on fat.

i really want to get to 12 stone ASAP with summer basicly here.

I used to be very lean with a visible 6 pack but went through a few bad years due health and just eat and drank crap and didnt workout and got to 16 stone.

im really stuck on what to do (not sure if the t3 is fake or not as im sure before it melted off the fat now just mantain)

please help

Can any one help whats going wrong


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

JP2000 said:


> I'm guessing no more then 700kcal


 There's your problem


----------



## BioSynth (Sep 17, 2014)

If your so bothered about it why go to McDonalds and have takeway once a week? Chest meal for me at the moment is a chocolate pudding!


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

JP2000 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> stats, 32yrs old, 5,5ft 13.2 stone
> 
> ...


 Your guessing wrong. Track every single calorie and adjust as neccessary.

Cut the cheat day out and maybe factor in one cheat meal a week and track those cals too.


----------



## JP2000 (Sep 19, 2016)

Oioi said:


> There's your problem


 still under 2000kcals overall whats wrong with that


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

This below is how to do it, and there is no need to be doing 100mcg of T3, 50 is enough.

A simple 500 calories deficit is enough for good weight loss.

The key to any diet is knowing exactly how many calories you need on a daily basis, and just eating under that number).

First you need to workout how many calories your body needs in a day (Total daily energy expenditure).

Weigh yourself first thing in the morning.

Input your data in this website www.tdeecalculator.net 
Choose whichever activity level is closest to yourself.

Then click the cutting calories button (under the macronutrients heading), this will give you your estimated starting calories, and what you need to stick to on a daily basis.

Try to get as close as possible to your cutting calories every day, a little over or under is fine but no more than say 20 - 30 calories either way (stick to this bit).
Don't equate eating under your calories with faster weight loss, this will just lead to failure and probable binge eating.

Foods to eat:

Absolutely anything you want, Just weigh and track everything you eat and drink inc milk in tea & coffee etc, with Myfitnesspal (don't add calories back in when you've exercised, MFP will ask if you want to do this).

Check your TDEE on a weekly or daily basis, because it obviously drops as your weight comes down, and adjust calories accordingly in Myfitnesspal.

If you want quicker weight loss you can obviously add in cardio and or resistance exercises, not only will this help hold onto muscle, but it will also create a bigger calorie deficit.
If you were to do this I would recommend just a 30 min incline walk on the treadmill or walk outside at a steady state.

Drink plenty water, at least 2-3 litres a day.
It's important to drink more water whilst dieting, not drinking enough will cause you to retain it, not only that, toxins called persistent organic pollutants, accumulate in fat cells, which get released into the bloodstream when dieting and burning fat.

And that's it, just carry on until you are at the weight you want to be.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

JP2000 said:


> still under 2000kcals overall whats wrong with that


 It's clearly too much isn't it? Well.... Not specifically your tea time guess but your weekly calories are too high, if they weren't we'd not ne having this discussion.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

You're on nearly a gram of gear for a cut? And 700 Cal's?

Dude, learn how to monitor your diet.

You're eating shite and have no clue of what you're actually taking in.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

simonboyle said:


> You're on nearly a gram of gear for a cut? And 700 Cal's?
> 
> Dude, learn how to monitor your diet.
> 
> You're eating shite and have no clue of what you're actually taking in.


 Dude his evening meal is 700 calories... it reads wrong, but he has said in a post he's under 2000 calories and if he was just eating 700 calories he'd have put under 800 not 2000, he is doing wrong though, by massively undereating he's gonna hurt his fat loss at 13.2 stone regardless

@Sparkey has covered what he needs to do pretty much ??


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

superdrol said:


> Dude his evening meal is 700 calories... it reads wrong, but he has said in a post he's under 2000 calories and if he was just eating 700 calories he'd have put under 800 not 2000, he is doing wrong though, by massively undereating he's gonna hurt his fat loss at 13.2 stone regardless
> 
> @Sparkey has covered what he needs to do pretty much ??


 Fair play.

Still, stand by what I said.

Shambles


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

The fact that you say your clothes are getting tighter and you're still putting on muscle would generally indicate you're eating a calorie surplus, so you ain't likely to be loosing a huge amount of fat in the process.

And you mention a target weight so you're clearly weighing yourself, is this all you're going by, or are you looking any leaner?

I think you're relying on the drugs too much and way underestimating how much you are eating on a weekly not daily basis.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

superdrol said:


> Dude his evening meal is 700 calories... it reads wrong, but he has said in a post he's under 2000 calories and if he was just eating 700 calories he'd have put under 800 not 2000, he is doing wrong though, by massively undereating he's gonna hurt his fat loss at 13.2 stone regardless
> 
> @Sparkey has covered what he needs to do pretty much ??


 Is it likely that he's massively under eating though?

Around 2000 calories plus a cheat meal once a week sounds a fair bit for someone only 13 stone and who wants to lose fat? I mean, I've been dropping fat for 12 weeks, weigh 2 stone more than him and I'm still dropping fat on less calories than him?

Not doubting your knowledge, just trying to get my head around it all that's all.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Your problem is your going balls out on a cut from the start - 700 cals and 100mcg t3? Like what the hell.

You need to eat more calories. Find your maintenance drop up to 500 cals and go from there.

Monitor weight weekly. Have a binge day one day a week where cals are as much as 1-1500 over maintenance.

If weight loss stalls drop 100-200 cals and go again.

Shreds will come :thumbup1:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

The Last Time said:


> Is it likely that he's massively under eating though?
> 
> Around 2000 calories plus a cheat meal once a week sounds a fair bit for someone only 13 stone and who wants to lose fat? I mean, I've been dropping fat for 12 weeks, weigh 2 stone more than him and I'm still dropping fat on less calories than him?
> 
> Not doubting your knowledge, just trying to get my head around it all that's all.


 You have a point, especially as the OP is only 5'5" tall. Not that we have any idea how much muscle he has, or how active his life is.

In terms of the original question it's obviously significantly complicated by all the drugs involved so I'll not comment more.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> Your problem is your going balls out on a cut from the start - 700 cals and 100mcg t3? Like what the hell.
> 
> You need to eat more calories. Find your maintenance drop up to 500 cals and go from there.
> 
> ...


 Re read the post before giving out useless information !!

if every one listened to poor advice to eat MORE when they are clearly eating MORE in the first place then would get no where.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> You have a point, especially as the OP is only 5'5" tall. Not that we have any idea how much muscle he has, or how active his life is.
> 
> In terms of the original question it's obviously significantly complicated by all the drugs involved so I'll not comment more.


 It seems more likely to me that he's over eating not under eating. He estimates his evening meal at 700, could easily be 850 then. And he sometimes has a desert, there's 500 plus I bet.

Then a weekly take away? Is that as his sole meal or additional to maintenance? If the latter and it's 4000 calories then that's equivalent to an extra 600 calories a day spread over the week.

This guy could be over eating by 1000 calories a day but due to how the post is worded and a lack of info we've got lads advising him to eat more.

I don't know enough to question you knowledgable lads on here so don't think I'm doing that. I'm just trying got use these types of threads for my own education.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

The Last Time said:


> It seems more likely to me that he's over eating not under eating. He estimates his evening meal at 700, could easily be 850 then. And he sometimes has a desert, there's 500 plus I bet.
> 
> Then a weekly take away? Is that as his sole meal or additional to maintenance? If the latter and it's 4000 calories then that's equivalent to an extra 600 calories a day spread over the week.
> 
> ...


 Bear in mind a few people misread the OP to mean he was only eating about 700 kcal per day, and the suggestions stemmed from that. You're right there are loads of questions about how much the OP is actually eating though.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Owl man said:


> Re read the post before giving out useless information !!
> 
> if every one listened to poor advice to eat MORE when they are clearly eating MORE in the first place then would get no where.


 It's early but ok but points still stand. Op is not eating as little as 2k cals a day.

Even if on under 2k cals and 100mcg t3 weight should be dropping off you like you have Aids.

If people don't have a clue what their maintenance calories are to start with then they're in no position to be using drugs like t3.


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

I started t3 at 100mcg per day while eating at maintenance. Loosing about 1-2lb per week. But it's making me sweat! And with the current weather. I dropped down to 1 tab 50mcg and loosing the same amount. But I do track every single crum of food.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

When cutting 'Roughly' counting calories just isn't good enough.

I guarantee if your just estimating calories, you'll be miles out, simple things like milk in drinks, cold drinks, cereal calories won't include the milk etc, all these things add up.

Now you've given us stats of:

stats, 32 yrs old, 5'.5" 13.2 stone

And activity levels of:

I work out between 3-4 times a week

So based on that:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Ultrasonic said:


> Bear in mind a few people misread the OP to mean he was only eating about 700 kcal per day, and the suggestions stemmed from that. You're right there are loads of questions about how much the OP is actually eating though.


 To be fair even ''If'' he was eating just 700 calories a day I'm pretty sure he would be losing weight.


----------



## JP2000 (Sep 19, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> It's early but ok but points still stand. Op is not eating as little as 2k cals a day.
> 
> Even if on under 2k cals and 100mcg t3 weight should be dropping off you like you have Aids.
> 
> If people don't have a clue what their maintenance calories are to start with then they're in no position to be using drugs like t3.


 This makes me wonder if t3 is bunk because in past i had pharmacutical and fat was melting


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

JP2000 said:


> This makes me wonder if t3 is bunk because in past i had pharmacutical and fat was melting


 Currently using Dimension T3 myself with no complaints.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> A simple 500 calories deficit is enough for good weight loss.


 ^this

Jesus wept. At what point do we have to stop banging on about calorie deficit. Look at people in East Africa. They have no drugs at their disposal. They are skinny for no other reason than they haven't got much food to eat.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Sasnak said:


> They are skinny for no other reason than they haven't got much food to eat.


 Well according to this forum you need to eat more to lose weight. Everyone's in starvation mode apparently.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

monkeybiker said:


> Well according to this forum you need to eat more to lose weight. Everyone's in starvation mode apparently.


 I certainly am. I'm currently living in Somalia. You try running away from al shabab if you've not had at least 2 McDonald's thick shakes.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

monkeybiker said:


> Well according to this forum you need to eat more to lose weight. Everyone's in starvation mode apparently.


 Ever think starving Africans have never been over weight in the first place?? There's some dumb comments on this board at times!

especially when this bloke may actually be eating too much or too little as he doesn't count accurately.... just guesses

crash dieting works until you actually crash and weight loss ceases, then it's nigh on impossible to lose any more, you also lose more muscle on a heavy deficit, and rebound is definitely a thing from crash diets... 

cut on as many calories as you can cut on is good advice


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

superdrol said:


> Ever think starving Africans have never been over weight in the first place?? There's some dumb comments on this board at times!
> 
> especially when this bloke may actually be eating too much or too little as he doesn't count accurately.... just guesses
> 
> ...


 I'm not suggesting people crash diet and would always advise a slow steady diet. However to say you need to eat more to lose weight makes no sense. Many people who suffer from anorexia started off fat so that is proof starving yourself will mean you will lose weight although it's not healthy. Where is the proof that you need to eat more to lose weight?


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> Currently using Dimension T3 myself with no complaints.


 Same here it's working a treat for me as my post above


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

monkeybiker said:


> I'm not suggesting people crash diet and would always advise a slow steady diet. However to say you need to eat more to lose weight makes no sense. Many people who suffer from anorexia started off fat so that is proof starving yourself will mean you will lose weight although it's not healthy. Where is the proof that you need to eat more to lose weight?


 Scientific studies about leptin and hormones for starters?? look up leptin and what it does

it's been mentioned heavily on here by El Chapo and various other people @Sparkey or @Ultrasonic normally are the kings of study's

anorexics lose fat and muscle hand over fist, they eat next to nothing, you can't survive doing that and often binge when weight loss stalls so leptin is worked around then weight loss continues... like when a body builder under eats and has a cheat day weight loss starts again

cheat days work because you sometimes have to eat more to lose weight... there's your proof in itself


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

superdrol said:


> Scientific studies about leptin and hormones for starters?? look up leptin and what it does
> 
> it's been mentioned heavily on here by El Chapo and various other people @Sparkey or @Ultrasonic normally are the kings of study's
> 
> ...


 I understand most of your post and most of it makes sense but I think monkey rider is talking about fat f**kers constantly being told to eat more food, when that's clearly what made them fat f**kers.

I understand the premise behind a cheat meal and I've used them myself to massive advantage. But I was still in a big calorie defecit overall.

I've seen a few people advising fattys to eat more and move less because they're in "starvation mode".

I think there's a bit of confusion between low body fat bodybuilders trying to shift the last couple of pound of fat and the obese who are eating too much, miscounting calories and then coming on here saying "I'm eating 1500 calories a day and can't lose any more weight"...

No fatty you're eating 1500 calories a day and not logging the other 3000 calories a day.

Ive been there and got the tshirt.

Regards,

ex-obese, current fat f**k.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

(This isn't particularly relevant to the current thread but I'll reply as I was tagged.)

Anyone interested in what I'd consider the myth of a 'starvation mode' who hasn't heard it should take the time to listen to the following excellent podcast from Lyle McDonald:

https://sigmanutrition.com/episode65/

My own quick summary thoughts are:

Do I think someone can get to a state where calories are so low that decreasing them further won't increase fat loss? No. Consider for example the Minnesota Starvation Experiment.

Do I think that increasing calories will ever lead to an increase in fat loss while the higher calorie intake is maintained? It is extremely unlikely. Although it might produce weight loss if it reduces cortisol and associated water retention.

*HOWEVER*, I do think there are likely benefits from periodic refeeds (two consecutive days likely to be more useful than one) and/or periodic diet breaks of a week or more duration. The MATADOR study is the most compelling evidence for the latter, although not in a bodybuilding context:

https://www.nature.com/articles/ijo2017206

Finally, for someone who has been chronically under-eating over a prolonged period of time I can believe there is merit to a more prolonged period of a break from the diet with the aim of increasing calories over time before returning to a fat loss phase.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> (This isn't particularly relevant to the current thread but I'll reply as I was tagged.)
> 
> Anyone interested in what I'd consider the myth of a 'starvation mode' who hasn't heard it should take the time to listen to the following excellent podcast from Lyle McDonald:
> 
> ...


 So for example advising someone with a gastric band fitted and obvious food problems to eat more, way more in fact and cut their training down as will be over training is a big no no. Espiacally if had not checked his food log which included chips and buffalo chicken wings and full fat Pepsi. I would think that even in my limeted experience that would not be a good idea !


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Owl man said:


> So for example advising someone with a gastric band fitted and obvious food problems to eat more, way more in fact and cut their training down as will be over training is a big no no. Espiacally if had not checked his food log which included chips and buffalo chicken wings and full fat Pepsi. I would think that even in my limeted experience that would not be a good idea !


 That particular guy was doing okay though as his chips were only 2 calories and his buffalo wings 3 calories. Not sure why he wasn't losing weight.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Owl man said:


> So for example advising someone with a gastric band fitted and obvious food problems to eat more, way more in fact and cut their training down as will be over training is a big no no. Espiacally if had not checked his food log which included chips and buffalo chicken wings and full fat Pepsi. I would think that even in my limeted experience that would not be a good idea !


 Not really sure what any of that has to do with my post to be honest. I don't really know anything about gastric bands.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> Not really sure what any of that has to do with my post to be honest. I don't really know anything about gastric bands.


 It was advised to someone last week.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

The Last Time said:


> That particular guy was doing okay though as his chips were only 2 calories and his buffalo wings 3 calories. Not sure why he wasn't losing weight.


 You read it aswell then ?


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

On the subject of re-feeds

@ElChapo sums it up well here:

"Refeeds are very important the leaner you get, not just for feeling good, performance, and muscle fullness but because they upregulate your metabolism by increase leptin, T3, and other hormones that are gradually decreased on a caloric deficit.

Once you hit 13% body fat you should start looking into refeeds. Those are higher bodyfat levels will have a lot of leptin and won't really need them. If you keeps your carbs high through out your cut, you also won't need them as often."


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

JP2000 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> stats, 32yrs old, 5,5ft 13.2 stone
> 
> ...


 How long has your weight loss stalled for?

Are you weighing yourself daily? Keep a log of your daily weight and average it out every week so you can see the weekly fat loss. Stalling weight for 2 weeks is normal on a crash diet because of the cortisol release which causes a lot of water retention, hiding the fat loss.

I need more data to help you out though.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> (This isn't particularly relevant to the current thread but I'll reply as I was tagged.)
> 
> Anyone interested in what I'd consider the myth of a 'starvation mode' who hasn't heard it should take the time to listen to the following excellent podcast from Lyle McDonald:
> 
> ...


 Great podcast thanks


----------

